
How viable is a service based on easily renting technical lab environments - nneko
https://www.bigthinkingapplied.com/labs
======
nneko
Hello Everyone,

This is a new project I am about to launch that is a service designed around
the concept of renting pre-configured cloud based labs for Linux, Unix and
programming environments that go along with the tutorials written on the blog.

Please give me feedback on whether this is a viable market and additionally if
it would be a useful and relevant service.

regards, Nneko from Big Thinking Applied

